# Geddy Lee "Big Beautiful Book of Bass"



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

Looking forward to checking this out, he has published a big coffee table book all about bass. He apparently has over 200 basses and got the bug to research and write about some of them.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I loved his quote from CBC this morning, "No one starts playing bass willingly."

Hoping to catch the full interview tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2018)

Just found out about this recently as well.
It's going on my x-mas wish list.

Rush’s Geddy Lee on His ‘Big Beautiful Book of Bass,’ John Paul Jones – Rolling Stone


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

One of Santa's helpers gave me a copy of it today, specifically for my bass-playing son...


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

I was going to pre-order this book a month or so ago, but was holding out hope that Geddy Lee might do a book-signing tour in Canada. So far, he has done TO and I am hoping he would come to Montreal as well. If not, then I will order it after the holidays.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

If it was me Boogieman, I might wait and see if Montreal gets one - here's what was up on the Rush site for the Toronto signing (see the last line at the bottom...)

Geddy Lee Toronto Indigo Signing | Rush.com

The Toronto and New Jersey signings were just the only ones before Xmas.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If you can, give the interview a listen. Q repeats each evening at 10:00PM.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2018)

mhammer said:


> If you can, give the interview a listen.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Even better.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah that was cool...but I kept looking for a bass on the stand in the background throughout the interview!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Great interview! Such a class act.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2018)

I decided to download the book. 5 and change with tax.
Had to download the Kobo reader too (free).

A lot of beautiful shots in it.
This way I get to share some of it with you guys.
@Milkman will appreciate this;


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

How much writing is there in the book?
A little, a bit more than a little, or a lot?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2018)

A little less than 50%.
I've only done a quick skim so far.


----------



## VHTO (Feb 19, 2016)

$52.99 at Costco


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Great book that I was lucky to receive as a Christmas gift.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

*Geddy Lee's Official (Yet Kind of Random)
Big Beautiful Book of Bass Tour*

*Event tickets and latest details at* rush.com/geddylee

WEDNESDAY, MAY 22, 2019 
VICTORIA, BC @ BOLEN BOOKS - SIGNING 7:00 PM

THURSDAY, MAY 23, 2019 
VANCOUVER, BC @ INDIGO METROTOWN - SIGNING 7:00 PM

SATURDAY, MAY 25, 2019 
CALGARY, AB @ NMC - Q&A & SIGNING/BASS EXHIBIT VIP 1:00 PM

SUNDAY, May 26, 2019 
CALGARY, AB @ NMC - Geddy Lee's Big Beautiful Bass Exhibit Opens to Public (May 26, 2019 - Jan 2, 2020)

SUNDAY, MAY 26, 2019 
EDMONTON, AB @ COSTCO 1112 WEST EDMONTON - SIGNING 2:00 PM

MONDAY, MAY 27, 2019 
WINNIPEG, MB @ COSTCO 549 WINNIPEG SOUTH - SIGNING 5:00 PM

TUESDAY, MAY 28, 2019 
TORONTO, ON @ INDIGO BAY AND BLOOR - SIGNING 7:00 PM

WEDNESDAY, MAY 29, 2019 
OTTAWA, ON CENTREPOINTE THEATRE -
INTERVIEW W/ SIGNING 7:00 PM

SATURDAY, JUNE 1, 2019 
RICHMOND HILL, ON @ COSMOFEST - SIGNING 1:00 PM

MONDAY, JUNE 3, 2019 
OAKVILLE, [email protected] OAKVILLE CENTRE FOR THE PERFORMING ARTS - INTERVIEW W/ SIGNING 7:00 PM

TUESDAY, JUNE 4, 2019 
MONTREAL, QC @ RIALTO THEATRE - INTERVIEW W/ SIGNING 7:00 PM


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 253000


Looks like an illustration from The Revenge of Squirrel Nutkin, a Beatrix Potter story wherein Mr. Owl gets his comeuppance for daring to take the tail of Master Nutkin. Little did Owl know that the bass in and of its own could be a deadly instrument of revenge. Should be turned into the b-side of How the Hare Lost his Specatacles!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

fretboard said:


> *Geddy Lee's Official (Yet Kind of Random)
> Big Beautiful Book of Bass Tour*
> 
> *Event tickets and latest details at* rush.com/geddylee
> ...


Might have to check that out


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

fretboard said:


> *Geddy Lee's Official (Yet Kind of Random)
> Big Beautiful Book of Bass Tour*
> 
> *Event tickets and latest details at* rush.com/geddylee
> ...


The address here is not correct. The event will be at Dominion Chalmers (more correctly, at Carleton Dominion-Chalmers Centre), 355 Cooper St. in Ottawa. Tickets are $110 each (includes book)/$115 at door, or $140 for two with one book/$145 at door. If you're a Writers Festival member, the event is free, but doesn't come with a book. Tickets are available in advance from the Writers Festival website <link> One on One </link>.

Alan Neal, from CBC Radio, is scheduled to do the interview. Alan is a terrific interviewer; I'm really looking forward to this. There will also be an audience Q&A after the formal interview. 

Geddy will be signing copies of the book afterward. He will not be signing other stuff, so leave your Rush back catalog at home.

_Full disclosure -- I'm doing audio at this event, you should come and say hi. I already have a copy of the book, it's great. I've never met Geddy. I own a black '72 Fender Jazz Bass, but not because of him._


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Geddy Lee Book Tour | Rush.com

Indigo books in Halifax on Dec 14.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

This is me saying, “DERRRRRP” and Geddy replying, “Seriously?”


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

A very cool human.

I’ve been a big fan for many years and nothing I’ve seen in recent years has diminished my positive impression.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Or anyone else's.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The National Music Centre still has 26 of his basses, and a copy of his book to flip through, until Jan 6.
If you're anywhere nearby & interested in the basses, it is worth a trip (Plus all the other stuff there)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Or anyone else's.


Thanks for posting that.

I like lots of bands from a wide variety of genres, but if I had to pick just one, the band that impacted me more than any other, it always comes back to Rush.

The documentary “Beyond the Lighted Stage” is an excellent telling of their story.

Great representatives of Canada in my opinion.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

zontar said:


> The National Music Centre still has 26 of his basses, and a copy of his book to flip through, until Jan 6.
> If you're anywhere nearby & interested in the basses, it is worth a trip (Plus all the other stuff there)


I went this summer. Nice collection.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> I went this summer. Nice collection.


Well you either have a better camera and/or are a better photographer than I am.

I'd like to try those out.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Caught an accidental peek, Xmas I get a copy lol.


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

It's a good read ! And well worth the price .


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I just read this. If you love bass, or you think you want to get more into basses, this is good. I had a few fleeting moments of desiring more basses.

He states he will get into minute detail, note subtle development, but never really does. He tells a few of the basses' histories, but not for most of them. It would have been a terrible read if he did that, but! 

He could release a companion book with more detail, a few more interviews.


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm waiting for The Gibson Bass Book by Rob van den Broek . And hoping Doug Tulloch's new edition on Danelectros will be out for Christmas . Should probably give Geddy's another read while I'm waiting .


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

There was a great pianist named Rob van den Broek.


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

Here's the author's page .

http://www.thegibsonbassbook.com/the-maker/

I've heard good things about the book . He's not going to be as loose as Geddy , I'm hoping the author will be shipping more copies around the end of June .


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

zontar said:


> Well you either have a better camera and/or are a better photographer than I am.
> 
> I'd like to try those out.



I was happy to check out that exhibit in Calgary. The firebird stood out.


----------

